# Je perds le signal bluetooth avec ma souris et mon clavier (bootcamp)



## beegeezzz (27 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

*Windows 8.1 sur mac (bootcamp), iMac 2015*.

Les devices (souris, clavier et trackpad) bluetooth perdent le signal après 1 ou 2 minutes d'utilisation.

Le gestionnaire des tâches montre que tout est OK, pas de point d'exclamation ou d'interrogation.

J'ai vérifié avec driver booseter et tous les drivers.com, il n'y a pas de pilote supplémentaires...

Question :

Si j'utilise un dongle Bluetooth, ça pourrait résoudre mon problème ?  Est-ce que mes devices Apples vont être reconnus ?

Auriez-vous une autre idée svp ?

Les mises à jour 8.1 sont bloquées, le problème ne peut donc pas venir de là...

Cela a fonctionné pendant 3 semaines, mais depuis dimanche, cela ne fonctionne donc plus correctement.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------



## Locke (27 Mars 2018)

beegeezzz a dit:


> *Windows 8.1 sur mac (bootcamp), iMac 2015*.


Version périmée, il vaut mieux utiliser Windows 10.


beegeezzz a dit:


> Le gestionnaire des tâches montre que tout est OK, pas de point d'exclamation ou d'interrogation.


Non, c'est dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques que l'on voit ce type d'icônes avec un éventuel dysfonctionnement.


beegeezzz a dit:


> Les mises à jour 8.1 sont bloquées, le problème ne peut donc pas venir de là...


Eh bien, justement regarde donc s'il n'y a pas de mises à jour à faire et surtout qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques.


----------



## beegeezzz (27 Mars 2018)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.

*Version périmée, il vaut mieux utiliser Windows 10.
*
Je sais, mais pas le choix.

Je me suis trompé de terme, c'est bien sûr le gestionnaire des périphériques et pas de tâches.

Donc, dans le gestionnaire de périphériques, tout est nikel !

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.


----------

